# AMD 6670 temperature problem



## sukesh1090 (Nov 17, 2011)

guys actually i don't know is it gpu problem or afterburner problem because temp monitoring wondow in AB always shows a peak in between which reaches 127C.yes 127C.but hw monitor shows the maximum temp as 60C and i never had any problem with my system like BSODs  because  of gpu or artifacts in screen,nope none of them.i can easily play games without any problem.I am having this problem back from 2 months but still i ignored thinking its AB problem but now it is eating my head a lot i can't rest without knowing what is causing the problem so please help me.here is the pic.thank you.
guys is there any other reliable temp monitoring app which shows graph like AB and updates the temp every second.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

i don't trust AB at all. there been report of it showing wrong temps before also.



Spoiler



*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/11/17/4sa.png


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 17, 2011)

thats why i didn't bothered much  but still wanted it to get clear.but still it is a very useful  application,the best available for over clocking and also has image and video capturing tool.so i use it.it shows the temp correctly except that peak,don't know why it shows like that.it only shows like that when i load the gpu and bring it back to idle,in idle it shows those peaks but when in load it works correctly.lets hope the final 2.2.0 will fix it but it is looking it is the duke nukem forever of the software world.they are only releasing beta over beat and no sign of final.btw thank you for the reply.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

if GPU_Z, HWMonitor & HWinfo shows normal temp but AB shows those abnormal temp, simply ignore it.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

The temperature which Overdrive shows is also accurate. I only use GPU-Z though.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2011)

for me GPU-Z can never show the load temp correctly - so I use HWinfo instead which shows the correct temp info


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 18, 2011)

@ico,
 no brother overdrive sucks a big time for me.it shows wrong voltages, temperature ............every reading of cpu is wrong.i tried even the latest version but with no luck.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ I think he was talking about the little overdrive app integrated into CCC - anyway I've never used the fully featured overdrive app - I'm more comfortable with bios when it comes to cpu OC and for gpu OC I rely on Sapphire Trixx


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^guys is there a way to change voltage in my 6670?it is grayed out in after burner and I heard that this card doesn't support the voltage tweaking but still asking?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

^^try trixx


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

HD6670 is not listed Under SAPPHIREs Eligible Product List for TRiXX Utility and HD6670 does not supports GPU core Voltage chnage - so Ops best bet is to OC it with sock volts and this link might be helpful 

Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 Review - Page 2 - Impressions & Overclocking


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 20, 2011)

^^thanks guys.I knew that i can't tweak the voltage of 6670.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ you've Oced your HD6670 by 75MHz on core and 150 on Memory which is not very high though a decent OC anyway - enjoy the extra FPS in games


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 21, 2011)

^^thanks brother.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ you're welcome bro


----------

